# changement de thèmes



## daffy2006 (18 Juin 2006)

bonjour, suis nouveau sous mac et j'en suis très content.
par contre pour changer de thème il semblerait que shapeshifter ne soit pas encore compatible pour les processeurs intel core duo.
venant de linux je me dit que ca soit être possible d'installer 1 thème en ligne de commande sans que ça soit trop compliqué.
j'ai téléchargé des fichiers .guikit, pourriez-vous m'expliquer comment les installer en terminal ?
ou quun pourrait m'indiquer le nom d'un programme agréable compatible avec les processeurs intel et mac os x tiger 10.4.6 ?
je cherche à pouvoir changer des thèmes au complet et ensuite personnaliser les icônes.
merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (18 Juin 2006)

Le look Mac OSX ne te plait pas ? Steve ne va pas être content


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2006)

Un peu de patience 

Les fichiers Guikit sont uniquement exploitables par Shapeshifter. 

Je te rassure, Unsanity est au travail, ils ont déjà mis à jour Silk, Fruit Menu et Menu master. La mise à jour UB de Shapeshifter ne devrait pas tarder. 

Tu peux t'inscrire gratuitement à leur mailing list pour être averti avant tout le monde. 

Pour les icônes, tu devras utiliser Candybar pour changer les icônes systèmes, et Pixadex si tu veux les classer (Pixadex = iPhoto des icônes). 

Le sous-forum customisation est la si tu as besoin d'infos supplémentaires.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

Patience, la version de ShapeShifter est encore en test .


----------



## daffy2006 (19 Juin 2006)

c'est pas que le look mac os x me déplaît ... mais j'aime bien personnaliser un peu et avoir un peu de choix. et quand à changer manuellement chaque icônes et chaque application ... ca prend quand meme du temps  
et changer un thème c'est quand même assez basique à mon avis ...
mais je comprends que ca fait pas longtemps que les macbook sont sortis et que les développeurs doivent s'adapter.
je vais donc patienter.
j'ai testé candybar et c'est très cool et pixadex à l'air sympa.
sinon ben après avoir passé sur windaube et linux ... faut quand même dire que mac c'est vraiment vraiment de la balle. en plus il est tellement joli 
merci pour les infos.


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

Des nouvelles de ShapeShifter???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2006)

Une Beta Universal Binary de Shapeshiter est actuellement disponible, mais peut toujours causer le crash de certaines applis PPC sous Rosetta malgré ce qui est dit sur leur weblog. 
Une version stable officielle est attendue dans peu de temps.


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

Je cherche des conseils pour personnaliser mon macbook sinon... 
Connaissez vous des trucs, autre que le changement que ce quii existe ds les préférences sytèmes à l'origine?
Je viens de télécharger candybar et pixadex mais jai pas tout compris à leur fonctionnement...(c'est en anglais... etmoi langlais...) si quelquun pouvais maider... :rose:


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

Bon je crois un peu près comprendre les deux logiciels en fait c'est tout simple!(comme dab sur mac) ou on peut trouver des icones mac os X(en particulier jaimerai mettre un macbook à la place de mon HD  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2006)

Pixadex est le iPhoto des icônes. Si tu cherches de nouvelles icônes, tu peux regarder la partie #3 du tutoriel.

Candybar permet d'appliquer ces nouvelles icônes sur l'ensemble de ton système. Il te suffit de les glisser-déposer dedans.


----------



## xao85 (1 Septembre 2006)

Salut!
Bon j'ai télécharger la version béta de Shapeshifter, j'étais rétissant avant; peur d'avoir des problèmes avec mes applications... Pour l'instant no souci 
Bon ya encore pas mal de bug dans cette version:
- les fenetres ne s'affichent pas toujours avec le theme choisi
- les applications prennent du temps à souvrir(mais ça c'est ptetre du au logiciel qui bouffe de la ressource...?)

J'aurai voulu avoir des avis de personne sur ce logiciel si vous avez rencontré des problèmes, des inconvénients...
Parceque avant d'acheter je voudrais être sur que ça vaillle le coup... (là j'ai une version valable 15j)
Enfin je pense que je vais attendre la version définitive pour acheter. Espérons qu'il sera universel bientôt.
En tt cas c'est super simple d'utilisation et ça donne une belle gueule au mac!


----------



## MrJo (2 Septembre 2006)

En effet, les fenetres ne s'affichent pas toujours avec le theme choisi, en particulier lors de l'utilisation d'applications rosetta. De plus, certaines de ces apps plantent tout simplement quand shapeshifter est actif ( je pense notamment a folder iconX, et photoshop qui est souvent inutilisable :'( )
Pour le reste, que du bon, on attend avec impatience la version définitive


----------



## xao85 (2 Septembre 2006)

MrJo a dit:


> En effet, les fenetres ne s'affichent pas toujours avec le theme choisi, en particulier lors de l'utilisation d'applications rosetta. De plus, certaines de ces apps plantent tout simplement quand shapeshifter est actif ( je pense notamment a folder iconX, et photoshop qui est souvent inutilisable :'( )
> Pour le reste, que du bon, on attend avec impatience la version définitive



Ya til un moyen simple de désactiver le logiciel sans l'effacer???


----------



## MrJo (4 Septembre 2006)

Oui, via les préférences système.
Tu n'as qu'a désactiver shapeshifter dans l'onglet des options d'application enhancer, je crois meme que l'option est disponible directement dans l'onglet des options de shapeshifter. Puis tu relances la session et ca devrait etre bon.


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Fondug (12 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Salut!
> Bon j'ai télécharger la version béta de Shapeshifter, j'étais rétissant avant; peur d'avoir des problèmes avec mes applications... Pour l'instant no souci
> Bon ya encore pas mal de bug dans cette version:
> - les fenetres ne s'affichent pas toujours avec le theme choisi
> ...


 
Perso, pas de soucis particulier avec cette beta (je suis sur macintel), notamment du au fait que je n'utilise pas rosetta.

En revanche avec certains thèmes dont la barre de menu est sombre, j'ai quelques petits bugs graphiques sur 2 icônes : butler et yahoo widget engine. Bon le second, j'm'en claque un peu je vais le virer mais butler j'vais avoir du mal à m'en passer... En gros, sur la largeur de l'icône, la barre de menu reste blanche, donc ce n'est pas super avec le thème. Surtout que je vais charger des thème assez sombre, comme photopro, on verra bien ce que ça donnera...

Oui je sais, une capture d'écran serait la bienvenue mais là chu au boulot sur mon dell, ce soir ou demain, j'vous met ça.

Heu, il n'est pas impossible non plus que ça vienne de moi hein...


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2006)

Itunes 7.0 ne fonctionne pas avec shapshifter beta... vite une version définitive SVP!


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Septembre 2006)

Une nouvelle version d'UNO :love: (gratuit) vient de sortir.


----------



## xao85 (15 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Une nouvelle version d'UNO :love: (gratuit) vient de sortir.



Uno c'est la même chose que shapshifter???? ou ya des trucs en plus????


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Septembre 2006)

Ben c'est gratuit 
Il n'y a que quelques th&#232;mes mais c'est tr&#232;s classe 

Perso j'adore :love:


----------



## Fondug (15 Septembre 2006)

Heu Uno, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec shapeshifter. Ca va bien si tu restes sur du Aqua like mais sinon je ne pense pas que tu puisses changer de thèmes, etc.


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Septembre 2006)

Certs c'est du Aqua like, mais &#231;a booste le look de MacOS X :love:

Bien s&#251;r, ce n'est pas aussi puissant que ShapeShifter  mais c'est gratuit


----------



## Fondug (15 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Certs c'est du Aqua like, mais ça booste le look de MacOS X :love:
> 
> Bien sûr, ce n'est pas aussi puissant que ShapeShifter  mais c'est gratuit


 
Nan mais en fait, ce que je voulais dire, c'est que lorsque tu as un thème assez éloigné d'Aqua avec shapeshifter, Uno ne te sera pas d'une grande aide. Ou alors il faut abandonner Shapeshifter juste le temps que iTunes soit skiné.

Perso, iTunes, m'en claque un peu, avec Synergy, je n'y vais quasiment plus, juste pour changer d'artiste, et encore, j'vais m'faire des triggers avec quicksilver, comme ça.

Mais sinon coverflow c'est bien hein... :love:


----------



## Christpeople (15 Septembre 2006)

Merci etudiant69 pour UNO 

Je l'ai install&#233;, c'est super, enfin une interface uniformis&#233;   tiens un CDB pour la peine


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> tiens un CDB pour la peine


Je n'ai rien reçu :rose:


----------



## Christpeople (15 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je n'ai rien reçu :rose:





Je t'ai deja boulé recemment, donc je ne peux pas encore te rebouler:rose:


----------



## xao85 (2 Octobre 2006)

Toujours pas de version définitive de shapshifter en intel ...


----------



## thecrow (2 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Toujours pas de version définitive de shapshifter en intel ...




non mais une beta qui fonctionne bien  (2.4)


----------



## xao85 (2 Octobre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> non mais une beta qui fonctionne bien  (2.4)


Sauf avec photoshop et itunes 7


----------



## thecrow (2 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Sauf avec photoshop et itunes 7



oui mais bon ça c'est pas trop grave...

moi perso je voulais surtout l'interface générale  ....


----------



## xao85 (3 Octobre 2006)

Ben le pbm c'est que lorsquil est activé photoshop ne démare plus...


----------



## tsuby (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je profite de ce sujet pour vous demander de l'aide sur Shapeshifter.

Depuis le passage en version 10.4.8 de os X, shapeshifter ne fonctionne plus (que se soit la version officiel 2.3.1 ou la dernière beta). Le thème reste en Aqua même quand j'essaye de faire une prévisualisation d'un thème. 

Voici les manipulations que j'ai déjà réalisé:
- Désinstallation de Shapeshifter puis réinstallation.
- Désinstallation de Application Enhancer (2.0.1) puis réinstallation.

Je me demandé si il ne faudrait pas supprimer des fichiers qui pourrait rester malgré la désinstalle du produit.
A noter que je suis sur un imac G5.

Merci à tous.


----------



## xao85 (12 Octobre 2006)

A mon avis il faut attendre une mise à jour!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Il faut appliquer les thèmes sans télécharger les updates, il n'y a pas de changement du GUI.


----------



## scoodyflo (12 Novembre 2006)

Merci à etudiant69 c'est tres classe comme petit utilitaire ... 

fenetre de log 
interface
itunes 7 
Omniweb, firefox, safari
pages 
keynote
carnet d'adresse
Office X , Entourage ce prend presque pour Mail
Aucun  prob avec les applis PRO 

Vraiment cool


----------



## Max77 (14 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour Uno.
C'est déjà plus net que le style brushed metal.


----------



## scoodyflo (14 Novembre 2006)

il manque plus qu'un jungle et la pub pour Uno serais prete !  MDR  
apres 3 jours d'utilisation 

UNO c'est nickel , aucun probleme au  niveau pro .... Good app


----------



## Tetsu (16 Novembre 2006)

Je sens que je vais craquer et investir dans shapeshifter (argh 20$, ca fait mal quand même...)

Donc, si j'investis, je vais recevoir, mes loggins, passwords, clé d'enregistrement etc....okay....

La question que je me pose est la suivante : vu que la version Universal Binary de Shapeshifter n'existe qu'en version Beta, n'y a t'il pas de risque pour que les codes que l'on va me donner soient incompatibles avec la prochaine version "officielle" non beta du logiciel ? Ca m'enerverait de devoir ressortir encore 20$ :rateau: 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Moi aussi je suis en beta, il n'y a aucun risque.
Je l'ai depuis environ 2 ans.


----------



## Tetsu (17 Novembre 2006)

ok merci beaucoup  

Mais je l'ai commandé hier soir   Shapeshifter est un excellent logiciel


----------



## xao85 (17 Novembre 2006)

il marche avec la dernière version d'Itunes et word?


----------



## Tetsu (17 Novembre 2006)

yes sir


----------



## xao85 (17 Novembre 2006)

bon ben je sens que je vais faire une emplète!


----------



## xao85 (17 Novembre 2006)

Pas de beugs g&#233;nant rencontr&#233;s?


----------



## Tetsu (17 Novembre 2006)

apparement, shapeshifter rentrerait en conflit avec Photoshop CS2...Perso je ne l'utilise pas, mais ca peut etre genant...Sinon pas de bug rencontrés pour moi  

Y'a pas à dire, les modders de thèmes ont le sens du détail, certains sont superbes et donnent vraiment une nouvelle tête à mac os...


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2006)

Je suis au courant pr CS2 mais vu qu'en ce moment je lutilise pas des masses...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

J'ai jamais rencontré de bugs avec ShapeShifter c'est vraiment un haxie dans lequel on peut avoir confiance.


----------



## xao85 (1 Décembre 2006)

Bonne nouvelle! Nouvelle version UB


----------



## scoodyflo (1 Décembre 2006)

De plus en plus d'UB , chic je vais pouvoir investir dans les prochains MacBook pro memoire flash ...


----------

